# Solved: Progs loading on startup / What is OOTag?



## tjuk (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi guys, 3 Q's if I may:

1 What is *OOTag*, and do I need it on Startup?

2 My daughter has a blank Notepad page opening on Startup on her login side, how do I stop it?

3 My daughter also has IE loading on Startup, it isn't listed in the Startup list, how can I disable it?

*Acer desktop, Win 7 Pro.*

Many thanks.

Tony.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Please use the TSG System Info tool to let Tech's know the specs of your computer: http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe Copy and paste the results here in your thread.
Also, if its a brand name system like an Acer,Dell or HP, please post the exact model of the system.


----------



## tjuk (Sep 28, 2010)

Acer Veriton

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5800 @ 3.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 4061 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) G41 Express Chipset, 1806 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 139213 MB, Free - 85154 MB; D: Total - 139304 MB, Free - 139199 MB;
Motherboard: Acer, Veriton X275
Antivirus: AVG Internet Security 2012, Updated and Enabled


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Start > Search Box > Type
msconfig
Click on the Start Up Tab.

Write down carefully what is listed and post the list here.
Or post a screenshot 
http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't think you need OOTag on startup. It is probably something from OEM. To get more info open Task Manager and under Processes tab right-click OOTag.exe, click Properties and see where it is stored. To manage your startup options I would highly recommend Autoruns from www.Sysinternals.com You don't even have to install in, just double click and accept EULA. It is free, powerful and simple to use.


----------



## tjuk (Sep 28, 2010)

This is a list of the progs in my Startup..


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Start > Search Box > Type
msconfig

Under the Start Up Tab.
Untick all entries *Except*

*Avg*

Apply > Ok > Reboot your Pc.

The System Configuration Utility box appear on retstart - saying changes have been made.
Tick the box on the lower left and then OK.

*Any entry can be re-enabled using msconfig - if it needs to be*

http://netsquirrel.com/msconfig/index.html


----------



## tjuk (Sep 28, 2010)

It'll boot up ok with just AVG enabled then?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes, it will.
The rest are program files - not Windows files.

*But any entry can be re-enabled using msconfig - if you need it to run at startup*
http://netsquirrel.com/msconfig/index.html


----------



## tjuk (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok thanks. I'll try that and look through the list on the netsquirrel link to see what's needed or not.

Cheers.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Very little needs to run at startup - an Anti-Virus program, Firewall, that is all.

Windows startup programs - Database search
http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_search.php


----------



## tjuk (Sep 28, 2010)

I just disabled all except AVG, and the Notepad and internet have not opened. :0)

Alot of the progs are specific to my PC it seems, so if anything seems awry I'll just tick them up again.

Many thanks, I'll mark this up as solved. :up:


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Anytime - :up:


----------

